# Introducing myself



## jpdbs (Jul 26, 2006)

i am aikido practicer from venezuela. i saw these forums and i think that have a friendly and professional atmosphere, and i believe it would be a good place share my knowledge with others.

thankx to all of you to receive me,


Aikidoka from Venezuela


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## matt.m (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Kacey (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 26, 2006)

Greetings and welcometo MT!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 26, 2006)

A boa vinda à conversa martial, aprecía sua estada.

(ok I cheated and used Babelfish to get that ... )

Welcome.


----------



## Christina05 (Jul 26, 2006)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## green meanie (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## Paul B (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!artyon:


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT from a new Aikidoka.  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 27, 2006)

Howdy!


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MJS (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Jul 28, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT....


----------



## Lisa (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome!  I look forward to your posts! :wavey:


----------

